# Horror Films on TCM this Weekend



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

TCM is running a block of some pretty cool films this Sunday night. Times are eastern. 

9PM "Mystery Of The Wax Museum" (1933) A disfigured sculptor
turns murder victims into wax statues. Lionel Atwill, Fay Wray

10:30 PM "House Of Wax" (1953) A scarred sculptor re-populates his
ravaged wax museum with human corpses. Vincent Price, Phyllis Kirk,
Carolyn Jones (Morticia)

Midnight "Nosferatu" (1922) I think we all know what this one's about.


----------

